# muriate of potash or potassium sulphate/nitrate



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

*Trying to make mineralized topsoil-have a few questions.*

Hey out there,

I'm setting up my 75 gallon to be a planted community tank. Was going to try to use gravel and fert but have decided to go with mts as I am not paying over $100 for eco or aquasoil.

couldn't find any bag soil that wasn't mostly peat and other misc. organics. Even the cheap stuff.

Went to a nursery and bought a load of their bulk topsoil they use for lawn seeding etc. It has no "known" additives.

did the soak and spread out on tarp but it is very clumpy and won't spread easy.
the guy said it would have clay in it. It appears to have a good amount of grey clay already. So, question is should I skip adding the clay part of the process? Or is it normal to have heavy, thick clumpy stuff.

also, have heard rexolin APN is a good micro, and have found it only at a singapore website: 
LUSHGro - Rexolin APN | Eco City Hydroponics Singapore Online Store

I hope its real and it only comes from a liquid from them. Was thinking of adding to the dirt when I make the goo to put in tank. Anybody know where I can get this in US?

Also, where can I find potash and dolomite?
Please give me any comments on this.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Trying to make mineralized topsoil-have a few questions.*

MTS is a good choice. Arguably, the best you can do for your plants.

Personally, I would start on The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links. We haven't had many people post their experiences with making MTS.


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

making mineralized topsoil and am going to buy some potassium

muriate of potash is suggested but "hi yield" brand (the only one I can find online) says only 10% available potash, potassium sulphate or nitrate contain much much potassium and Sulphates and nitrates are used in many planted tank fertilizer products. also MONO POTASSIUM PHOSPHATE is available. could I use these or would it be too much.

also, bought topsoil bulk from a nursery. after soaking and drying I've come to the conclusion that it has a very high grey clay content. More than the 10% you add to mts.

will this be ok. or should I find new soil. all bag products i've found contain everything but dirt. up to 80% peat, hummus etc. yes i've checked the cheap stuff.

any help would be great


----------

